
Founders Talk 66: Failing to build a billion-dollar company - feross
https://changelog.com/founderstalk/66
======
moh_maya
A medium article by the founder of Gumroad on the same topic [1]. Well written
& articulated, IMO.

"It took years for me to realize my pursuit of growth was misguided from the
start"

[1] [https://medium.com/s/story/reflecting-on-my-failure-to-
build...](https://medium.com/s/story/reflecting-on-my-failure-to-build-a-
billion-dollar-company-b0c31d7db0e7)

